# feeling so hurt



## sinfulways (Oct 1, 2015)

My wife want a divorce and I have done nothing at all we have been married for a little over a year and when we first met it was so amazing I have never felt for any woman the way I felt for her and I know we got married very quickly like 4 months of dating but all of the things she told me I believed in she never thought about marriage u tell she met me she told me I was her knight in shinning armor and many other things I showed my love to her all the time I would kiss her every morning when she was sleeping when I go to work I would always leave flowers in in car to surprise her anytime she got sick I would go to the store and make a care package it's a little bit of everything and I have a great job and she wanted to be a stay at home mom with her two kids from a previous relationship so I supported her dissension and let her so I took care of all the financial stuff as well witch I was fine with so she wanted buy a new house and I was like OK we went house shopping found the one and got approved yes mine dream for so long is going to come true a house a beautiful wife who I loved to death great step children and a white picket fence then the bank calls and says they put just me on the home loan and I told them I was married so they pull her credit and then we get denied two weeks after that we find out that we are pregnant I was so excited I told everyone at work then my wife total changes now she dose have a muscle disorder where she is tired all the time and is sore so she stopped taking her medicine because she was pregnant now we have all ways texted each other sweet things in the morning and all during the day I noticed that it was one text a day and the exact same thing so then I ask her what is up and she says I want a divorce I love you but I'm not in love with you and have not been happy for a long time it has been a rough marriage I was like what!!! I then asked her how was it a rough marriage I never philosophy or mental beat you I don't drink or use drugs all I did was take my vows serious and provide for my family and get them what ever they wanted she can't give me a reason other then above . And her saying she has not been in love with me and not being happy I would have saw signs and did not see any I even mentioned therapy and she has decided I have never seen her be so cold to as she has the past two weeks I am in so much pain because I love this woman with all my heart and now she doesn't even care in two weeks she has given me no reason I even asked if there is someone else and she says no I don't see how something so beautiful could change so fast I feel like she took advantage of a marriage are vows we read to each other with tears in both of eyes she lied to me about her feelings towards me I am just devastated if anyone could give me some advice or insight it would be grateful thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am sorry, but she has met someone else. There would be no other reason to give up on a marriage so soon if it as you describe. If she does in fact have a new man, there is nothing you can do. You can either wait it out and see if she wants to reconcile, or carry on with your life in your own. Separation is probably best for now, at the very least.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

You need to read NMNG (you sound like you are a bit needy tbh, women like men who are strong) and start implementing the 180 though it may be counter intuitive. 

How was her previous relationships? People rarely leave marriages unless there is someone else in the picture, start investigating her. 

How sure are you that the pregnancy is yours?

Really sorry you are here


----------



## H3rmit (Oct 3, 2015)

>You need to read NMNG

What is this? And is there an acronym list on this site? So many new acronyms here.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Oops left out a letter "No more Mr Nice Guy'


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

and if she is pregnant i would DNA that baby just to be on the safe side, the last thing you want is to pay for another man's baby.


----------

